# IELTS band score



## massimo (Oct 9, 2008)

I have got my IELTS results and the Overall Band Score is 7, (I am applying for sub class 175)
can I claim additional points to my entry VISA? the listening was 6,5 reading was 7 writing was 6 and speaking was 7,5
can anyone help me please.

thank you


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Which visa type are you applying for? 

For 175, you get 25pts only if you have "_IELTS Test Report Form (TRF) Number to show you have a band score of at least seven (7) *on each of the four* (4) components – speaking, reading, listening and writing"_ (emphasis mine)

See Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)


----------



## massimo (Oct 9, 2008)

That was QUICK!

thank you


----------



## Ausieboy (Feb 1, 2011)

massimo said:


> I have got my IELTS results and the Overall Band Score is 7, (I am applying for sub class 175)
> can I claim additional points to my entry VISA? the listening was 6,5 reading was 7 writing was 6 and speaking was 7,5
> can anyone help me please.
> 
> thank you


HI,
You need to get overall band scores of 7 in each so that you can get full 25Pts.


----------



## bangshws (Oct 14, 2011)

They will get your lowest score to be your overall score, not the overall score stated in your ielts paper.

In your case, it would be 6.5


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Ausieboy said:


> HI,
> You need to get overall band scores of 7 in each so that you can get full 25Pts.



That may have been last year.

Here is this years table:

Competent English - IELTS 6 - 0 points 
Proficient English - IELTS 7 - 10 points 
Superior English - IELTS 8 - 20 points


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Ausieboy said:


> HI,
> You need to get overall band scores of 7 in each so that you can get full 25Pts.


wow..you answered to a post that is almost 3 years old..


----------

